# Barred Owls



## EricD (Aug 10, 2018)

A few photos of the Barred Owls that hang out on my property.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 10, 2018)

Great set.

So lucky to have your own owl sanctuary.


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 10, 2018)

Fantastic set of images.


----------



## BrentC (Aug 10, 2018)

Great set!   And jealous you have them on your property.


----------



## Jeff G (Aug 11, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## Thyra Janssens (Aug 11, 2018)

So pretty!

Sent from my SM-A520F using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## terri (Aug 11, 2018)

Beautiful shots!   

And I'm totally jealous.   We hear hooting and screeching, fairly close, too, every night - but never get a sighting.   I love them.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 11, 2018)

Lovely!


----------



## windzup (Aug 11, 2018)

Excellent set Well done


----------



## HavToNo (Aug 12, 2018)

Excellent shots and I'm very jealous.


----------



## EricD (Aug 12, 2018)

Thank you for the nice comments


----------



## williamptitus (Aug 14, 2018)

These are great, Eric.  I just got a D500 and find it the best camera I have owned.  My animal shots were at the zoo and county fair this past weekend ... but still FUN.  I enjoyed your post and attempted not to be JEALOUS!


----------



## flyboyy (Aug 14, 2018)

Very nice!
Al


----------



## Donde (Aug 14, 2018)

Lovely portraits of this guy.


----------



## antongorlin (Aug 14, 2018)

great pics


----------



## Aperture_Ready (Aug 14, 2018)

Love the bokeh in the second image very sharp



EricD said:


> A few photos of the Barred Owls that hang out on my property.
> 
> View attachment 161685 View attachment 161686 View attachment 161687[/QUOn


----------



## pjaye (Aug 15, 2018)

Gorgeous shots. And like the others, jealous that you have some on your property.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Aug 16, 2018)

Love the light in the last one


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 16, 2018)

Great set with #1 being my favorite. Add my name to the long list of being jealous you have them so readily available.


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 16, 2018)

Lovely images.....


----------

